# Suction Cups Stiffening



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

So what does everyone do when the suction cups on the heater/powerheads/filter intake & return just don't stick anymore? I normally put them in boiling water to soften them up, but this seems to only work for a couple more days before they start falling off the glass.

I bought some magnet ones but they don't fit anything right.


----------



## cichnatic (Oct 16, 2012)

I normally just boil it with water like you did. My suction cups are mainly eheim brand and they stick for quite awhile. I haven't need to boil them for the past couple of months.


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

time to replace?


----------



## leonardcarlson (Dec 27, 2010)

Put some water in a bowl, suction cups in the water, and microwave for,two minutes, they are as good as new, same as boiling them


----------



## deeda (Jun 28, 2005)

If you like DIY projects, you can make an acrylic hanger for your heater, intake/output pipes and possibly powerheads.

I made my first hanger using a clear acrylic wreath hanger cut to size. I have since just used narrow strips of acrylic cut from a large sheet and use a heat gun to warm the acrylic so it can be bent into a hook that hangs on the rim of the aquarium.

Here is a completed heater holder using the stock Eheim holder minus the suction cups.

Side view










Back view










I removed the suction cups and drilled the posts to accept #4 x 1/2" long stainless steel pan head phillips screws.










Measure the distance from the top of the hook to where you want the heater mounted on the acrylic holder and drill holes through the hanger, using the heater holder to mark the spots.










This is a very simple project to do and I have used it for both holding heaters and canister intake/output piping. I have not tried it for powerheads because they usually aren't mounted on the rear of the aquarium. 

If you use glass canopies or hoods, you will be limited on where you can place the acrylic holder because it needs to hang on the rim of the aquarium.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I find that boiling almost always works. If not, it usually means that the suction cup has some film or the glass has something on it. I will bleach and scrub the suction cup and clean that part of the glass with a credit card, even if I have cleaned it with a scrubber already. Usually if you do those three things, you can get them to work like new.


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas, I might give the acrylic a go and see how it works.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

You can hot glue magnets to the plastic holder, and put the other attachments on the outside of the glass. Gives a nice clean look, but success will determined by the magnet strength.


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

i use zoo med mag clip for all my intake and heaters and spray bar


----------

